# Good News, World Isaf Portugal



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have very good news...(at least for me)...

The two sons of the Builder of my boat and my very good friends Renato and Gilberto Conde, that also crew on my boat, and also crew the Portuguese TP52, have been racing in 49er for 3 or 4 years now.

They were selected yesterday to race in the World Cup ISAF (see link) in Cascais Portugal representing Portugal in 49er, this year.

See ISAF letter here

We are very proud, as these 2 boys are very very good sailors that deserve the chance to prove their capabilities, in an environment where limited funds and access is a serious problem..specially in the 49er class, as the boats are very competitive, break a lot and require constant modifications just to keep being competitive.

To them all the best luck.

Renato e Gil...BOA SORTE RAPAZES!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congrats, and best of luck to them.


----------

